# three new sigs



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

very nice work


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you Stephy.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Composure said:


> Thank you Stephy.


oh my u just called me stephy.....everyone that knows me calls me that


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> oh my u just called me stephy.....everyone that knows me calls me that


Let's do lunch tomorrow Stephy.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Composure said:


> Let's do lunch tomorrow Stephy.


haha.....arbys??? YAY:thumb02:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> haha.....arbys??? YAY:thumb02:


Well if I am buying I want something with a dollar menu. lol


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Composure said:


> Well if I am buying I want something with a dollar menu. lol


true true...i have coupons though if that counts lol


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> true true...i have coupons though if that counts lol


No no. I will be paying, I am a gentleman.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Composure said:


> No no. I will be paying, I am a gentleman.


sounds good to me...girls gotta eat


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> sounds good to me...girls gotta eat


Yes she do.....does.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

very nice sigs as always composure


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> very nice sigs as always composure


Thanks bud.


----------

